
Roll Your Own Bitcoin Exchange in Haskell - MichaelBurge
http://www.michaelburge.us/2017/08/25/roll-your-own-bitcoin-exchange.html
======
brudgers
Link returns 404.

This may be the correct one, [http://www.michaelburge.us/2017/08/31/roll-your-
own-bitcoin-...](http://www.michaelburge.us/2017/08/31/roll-your-own-bitcoin-
exchange.html)

------
tech_hunt
I think Its a great article about bit coin keep it up

